# Verbesserungsvorschlag: Häufigkeit



## Illuminathos (24. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde den neuen Charakterplaner richtig gut, jedoch würde ich
mir wünschen, dass man an Verzauberungen / Edelsteinen sehen
kann, wie viel Prozent der User, diesen (womöglich auch nur für
eine bestimmte Klasse) angelegt haben .. würde die Entscheidung
bestimmt einfacher machen

--> http://chardev.org macht dieses Feature schon ziemlich
gut vor ^^

Gruß,
Illuminathos


----------



## Valkum (25. März 2008)

Überschau deinen Text doch noch einmal ich kann beim besten willen nicht erkennen was du genau willst. Da fehlt min. 1 Wort


----------



## LeMartin (25. März 2008)

Er will eine Anzeige in der Itemliste, wieviele Profile ein bestimmtes Item angelegt haben und das in Prozenten.


----------



## Valkum (25. März 2008)

Ahhhhhh jetzt kapier ichs. ^^ Jo wär ein tolles Feature sowas gibts ja schon muss man nur einfügen (Buffed.de-Item Charts)


----------

